# Do website orders have to be shipped or can it be collected?



## Jaredlll08 (2/1/17)

Hi,
I was wondering if it was possible to place an order on the website but come and collect it in-store.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (2/1/17)

Jaredlll08 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if it was possible to place an order on the website but come and collect it in-store.
> 
> Thanks!


Most vendors offer collect option on checkout.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## boxerulez (2/1/17)

Seeing as this is Vape King though you might have to collect from Head Office as their stock is not reflected for each shop... just theirshipping warehouse inventory online.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/1/17)

Hi @Jaredlll08 

We generally dont allow online orders to be collected as we do not allow public at the warehouse, however we can arrange for you to collect from one of the stores, it might just take a bit longer to get there as the stores do not get stock daily.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

